# Just a Question......



## Nizey (Oct 14, 2003)

I just have a question regarding a newly boarded plot right next to the Oasis tower beside the 21st century tower. It's quite large and i was kind of wondering if it could really be the plot belonging to the..............Abbco Rotana Hotel, Dubai. They still didn't put the boarding up last time i checked and i just want to know what will be built there if not the Abbco Rotana. Anyone know? :? :naughty: :?


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

all what i know is the Abaco rotana will be one building or block or whatever u call it away from 21century


----------



## Nizey (Oct 14, 2003)

O.K. then, that's it. It's not a bad location at all. Thanks !


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

Its is and I will post photos in a few hours !


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=1597415#post1597415


----------

